# New member from Houston...



## phelixH25 (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi everyone, I just recently acquired a 2017 basscat phelix and stumbled across microskiff in all my searches for mods. It's a funny story, I actually won this boat two weeks ago at the Bassmaster Classic expo in Houston... talk about stoked! But don't hate me for it... I've had it out once since taking delivery to break in the engine and so far I'm very impressed with the little rig. Seems to be a very versatile skiff and should be really good for getting around some of the bay systems here for chasing trout and reds. I'm primarily a freshwater guy and have my 2006 Champion 198 for that. 

What's funny is how may times i've looked at the phelix on craigslist thinking it'd be great to have one as a second rig.... well, i don't have to wonder any longer!

I just ordered a stainless prop from powertech, and debating now on a either a jackplate or tilt/trim plate. Looking at Bob's and Atlas, with probably a lean towards Bob's.

Just a few pics of the rig...


































Joel


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Very nice. I was super close to pulling the trigger on a very lightly used Phelix a few years back only it was a solid olive-drab hull. I think the Phelix could be a very capable backwater skiff. But, pay very close attention to that trailer in the salt. Same for the trolling motor. 

I don't know if a jack-plate is really necessary but it could help. You could probably stick a poling platform on there and replace the front seat with a casting platform that attaches to the chair base with a turnbuckle.


----------



## phelixH25 (Apr 12, 2017)

Yes, i have been giving the trailer a lot of thought. I think I'm going to get an atv sprayer and use it to hose off the trailer after pulling off the ramp. I don't want to buy a galvanized or aluminum trailer to replace this one as I don't see the frequency too high. But getting a sprayer and mixing a little salt away product in with fresh water should do the trick. May not be 100%, but should give me plenty of life.

I may swap the trolling motor, primarily because i prefer minnkota. 

One of these is what I'm thinking... I can keep it in the bed of my truck under the bed cover.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Welcome. I've seen some pretty cool BassCats before. I can't tell much about the trailer setup, but perhaps the bunks could be lowered, maybe an axle change-out and you could dry launch and maybe dry recover?


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome from Deer Park!


----------

